# Front Brake Pads (ebc, hawks, ferodo, mintex, pagid, pbr, jurid, akebono ...)



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

It's for the front of a Corrado G60 brake setup! (Girling 54)
I already used the search but I want to start another topic!
I want the *less dust possible* (brand new polished wheels)
I also want the *really good braking *for street driving! (sometimes hardcore driving)
*No squeaking* pads too (kind of weird when pads are brand new)
EBC
HAWKS
FERODO
MINTEX
PAGID
PRB
JURID
AKEBONO
...
Help me to find what I really should order!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VWvortex rocks!!!


----------



## SLI (Dec 2, 2000)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (hoooboy)*

Less dust and no squeaking = Mintex red box
It'll withstand some occasional hard driving on the street no problem.


_Quote, originally posted by *hoooboy* »_It's for the front of a Corrado G60 brake setup! (Girling 54)
I already used the search but I want to start another topic!
I want the *less dust possible* (brand new polished wheels)
I also want the *really good braking *for street driving! (sometimes hardcore driving)
*No squeaking* pads too (kind of weird when pads are brand new)
EBC
HAWKS
FERODO
MINTEX
PAGID
PRB
JURID
AKEBONO
...
Help me to find what I really should order!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VWvortex rocks!!!


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (SLI)*

"Mintex redbox dusts a lot."
"I have mintex red box and they realllly don't work well at all"
"Mintex IMO suck. Dust way too much, and they didn't last very long"
I just read that on this thread :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3551081


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (SLI)*

This reminds me of the old adage: you can only have two of the following, good, fast, cheap!


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (gehr)*

yeah I know!!!
Maybe I will go again with Hawks....but kind of real dusty...
Hawks HPS or Hawks HP+ ... ????


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (hoooboy)*

I'd say HPS, they've worked well for me and I've even done a track day with them (too lazy to swap!!!














) and they held up fine. Have used HP+ though so I can't say.


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (gehr)*

http://www.hawkperformance.com/performance/hps.php
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (hoooboy)*

Now....where to buy Hawk HPS ???

ECS Tuning... Nice price! 59.99$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But 46.75$ to 63.75$ for the shipping...


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (hoooboy)*

ECS is good............holy shipping!!!!







I know shipping has gone up though.....gas prices!


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (gehr)*

I got a strut bar for mk1 in a huge box... 26$ for the shipping!!
So...a little box with brake pads... 15$ max for the shipping!


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (hoooboy)*

Tire Rack = 65$ + 13.58$ for shipping! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (hoooboy)*

Tirerack's good too!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (gehr)*

HP+ is very dusty and very noisy. Not suitable for street IMO.
HPS is what you want. Try http://www.raceshopper.com. They will send you an email quote with the latest price and usually beat tirerack/ECS by a few bucks. Fast shipping too. Send me an IM if you want a buyer referral credit thing.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (phatvw)*

HPS for the street
EBC Yellow stuff or Porterfield R4S for street/track

_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_HP+ is very dusty and very noisy. Not suitable for street IMO.

Man I bought some R4S pads from raceshopper and couldn't remember your name to give the guy








I need new fronts soon so I'll make sure to get it to him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubhaus (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (hoooboy)*

what up i just put zimmerman cross drilled and akebono pads on my jetta. i was told no brake dust. will see.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (vdubhaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubhaus* »_what up i just put zimmerman cross drilled and akebono pads on my jetta. i was told no brake dust. *will see*.

You will see.......more brake dust because of the X drilled!


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Front Brake Pads (gehr)*

akebono euro ceramic pads have the least dust i've ever seen from a pad, make no noise, last awhile and i havent seen any extra rotor wear. however they are NOT a performance pad, think of them like stock pads in temp performance but just very low/light colored dust, no noise. these are my new favorite pad for applications where you want a dust/noise friendly pad with good braking, but dont need higher fade resistance than stock.


----------



## Shmee (Apr 21, 2001)

alright so i've been reading a bunch of threads on this but still have yet to get a good answer...
I've run Hawk hps, hp+ & Blues, Ferrodo 2500s, Wilwood pads of varrious types, PBR delux and ****ty Raybestous(sp) pads on my other cars.
On my mk2 Jetta, i'm about to do a GLI brake swap front and rear and am looking for a quality pad to go well with my Brembo blank rotors.
looking for something that isn't to harsh on the rotors but still has a fair amount of bite and resonably low dust.
As far as decent fade resistance goes, i know that the pad itself will not be the weak link in any braking system as the first thing to go is the fluid boiling in the lines and/or caliper. so i'm not too worried about the temp range.
This will be a DD car with maybe the odd AutoX just for fun.
I have a few options open to me,
Hawk HPS F-compunds for $55cnd
PBR Delux for $45cnd
PBR Metal Master for $52cnd
PBR Ceramic for $57cnd
Akebono Euro Ceramics for $70cnd
what would be my best choice as i have no problem spending the money on any of them...
and if it matters these will be used front and rear with Brembo Blanks, SS lines and ATE Super Blue fluid!


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (Shmee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shmee* »_alright so i've been reading a bunch of threads on this but still have yet to get a good answer...
I've run Hawk hps, hp+ & Blues, Ferrodo 2500s, Wilwood pads of varrious types, PBR delux and ****ty Raybestous(sp) pads on my other cars.
On my mk2 Jetta, i'm about to do a GLI brake swap front and rear and am looking for a quality pad to go well with my Brembo blank rotors.
looking for something that isn't to harsh on the rotors but still has a fair amount of bite and resonably low dust.
As far as decent fade resistance goes, i* know that the pad itself will not be the weak link in any braking system as the first thing to go is the fluid boiling in the lines and/or caliper*. so i'm not too worried about the temp range.
This will be a DD car with maybe the odd AutoX just for fun.
I have a few options open to me,
Hawk HPS F-compunds for $55cnd
PBR Delux for $45cnd
PBR Metal Master for $52cnd
PBR Ceramic for $57cnd
Akebono Euro Ceramics for $70cnd
what would be my best choice as i have no problem spending the money on any of them...
and if it matters these will be used front and rear with Brembo Blanks, SS lines and ATE Super Blue fluid!


Thats been my exact opposite expereince. always pad fade first before fluid fade. except maybe if one was to use insane track only pads.


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

up...
Hawk HPS 
FERODO DS2500
EBC Green
???


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

cross off the 2500's
i love mine but if don't clean my wheels once a week it looks like i haven't touched em in 6 months.


----------

